# Has Anyone Added A New Sturmey Archer X-fd Front Expander Brake



## mcode (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi -everyone --i have a schwinn black phantom and i would like to know if anyone has added the new sturmey archer x-fd or the xl-fd to the front brake. If no one has done it can some one measure the front large flange brake expander so i can can see if it can dimensionally fit . 

Need the width of the brake expander and the diameter from the spoke hole to corresponding spoke hole on the flange. (same side)-also do the front brake expander wheels use the same size spokes on the s-2 wheels as the regular hub. 

Thank you and all i want to do is stop the bike in a more controlled manner.-so i do not run over my 5 or 7 year old kids.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Properly service that ND or Bendix and you won't need a front brake! If no answers by this evening I'll measure one of mine. Spokes are the same. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank You -freqman1 ----the other reason i need a front brake is do to my lack of leg strength from my fun time when i had cancer --thank again everyone.


----------



## mcode (Aug 27, 2016)

has anyone had the chance to measure the stock schwinn front expander -??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Here ya go! Forgot you asked about the measurement from spoke hole to spoke hole. Kinda had to eye ball it with the axle in the way but center-to-center looks like 3 7/8" to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks- is it possible to get the measurement of the hub where it sit in the inner part of the fork (total width) and the -diameter of the flanges  

thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll try to remember but no promises! V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2016)

Of course it will fit. I've run the sturmey and the far superior sachs/sram drums on my riders for the last 20+ years. The modern drums are 100mm width, the same as modern front fork dropouts and pretty much the same as what these old bikes have up front as well. The axle diameters on the new drums are larger than the original ones, so you may need to file out the front dropout a bit wider to fit. Sometimes the truss rods need a little clearance as well. You will typically have to make some form of modifications to accommodate the axle size

The crux of your question seems to revolve around spoke length? In other words can you reuse the stock vintage spokes on the modern hub? Plenty of spoke length calculators on the interwebs for that, and they will have the modern hub dimensions you are seeking.

Try to find an older sachs/sram if you can. Definitely go with the XL version of the sturmey if you go that route, the regular one is pretty puny. Then secure another S-2 in similar condition to your bike and have a reputable shop build an entire new front wheel. Then you have your original for, well, originality. I use a prewar Schwinn lever with my sram drum and it works great.

My .02 - Why not just find an original Schwinn drum, possibly already laced up on an S-2? They come up relatively often, there are a couple on ebay right now. They brake pretty well if the shoes aren't polluted with grease, but there are places to get the shoes relined so really no worries there either. Probably end up around the same cost in the end as retrofitting a new one, but with the added bonus of originality and no mods to the fork.

Best of luck either way, and please post up your solution one way or another for us to enjoy!


----------



## mcode (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for that info- i have used the spoke calculator and i have found that the sturmey archer xl- fd  that has a 90 mm brake shoe is good for a 269.8 mm left spoke and 270.4 mm for right spoke with 81% spoke tension --the x-fd that is 70 mm brake shoe is good for a 270 mm spoke with 100% spoke tension. -----i am on the fence on which one to buy -the stock s-2 spoke is 269 mm.  - I WOULD LIKE TO BUY THE BIGGER ON OBVIOUSLY

THAT IS WHY I NEED THE MEASUREMENT OF THE STOCK HIGH FLANGE DIAMETER SO I CAN COMPARE -SO PLEASE FREGMAN1 CAN U MEASURE IT FOR ME

AND YES I WILL BE USING ANOTHER S-2 RIM WITH EXTRA SET OF S-2 SPOKES I HAVE 
ALSO I DO NOT WANT TO PAY 350 DOLLARS PLUS FOR AN ORIGINAL BRAKE EXPANDER  (NO CABLES OR LEVER INCLUDED)
THE STURMEY ARCHER IS 54 OR 57 DOLLARS 

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR INSIGHTS AND HELP


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

mcode said:


> Thanks for that info- i have used the spoke calculator and i have found that the sturmey archer xl- fd  that has a 90 mm brake shoe is good for a 269.8 mm left spoke and 270.4 mm for right spoke with 81% spoke tension --the x-fd that is 70 mm brake shoe is good for a 270 mm spoke with 100% spoke tension. -----i am on the fence on which one to buy -the stock s-2 spoke is 269 mm.  - I WOULD LIKE TO BUY THE BIGGER ON OBVIOUSLY
> 
> THAT IS WHY I NEED THE MEASUREMENT OF THE STOCK HIGH FLANGE DIAMETER SO I CAN COMPARE -SO PLEASE FREGMAN1 CAN U MEASURE IT FOR ME
> 
> ...





I'll try to get to it tonight--you don't have to yell! I'm no expert but I don't think a mm either way is going to matter too much. V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Aug 30, 2016)

LOL - i was not yelling!!  I was typing the message from work and it is very loud (factory)  LOL---thanks again Fregman1  and that is the diameter on from the spoke hole to the corresponding in line spoke hole on the same side flange --i think they are the same on both sides

the xl-fd is 109 mm and the x-fd is 89.9 mm --

I am canadian so i can convert inches LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

mcode said:


> LOL - i was not yelling!!  I was typing the message from work and it is very loud (factory)  LOL---thanks again Fregman1  and that is the diameter on from the spoke hole to the corresponding in line spoke hole on the same side flange --i think they are the same on both sides
> 
> the xl-fd is 109 mm and the x-fd is 89.9 mm --
> 
> I am canadian so i can convert inches LOL





I was slammed last night getting a bike packed and answering emails--about bicycles! I'll get on it tonight as soon as I get home. BTW what year is your Phantom? Pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## mcode (Aug 30, 2016)

1959


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

The high flange diameter is 4 1/8". V/r Shawn


----------



## mcode (Sep 16, 2016)

Well i finally finished the upgrade. 
1. no modifications at all to my front fork ----springer or fender at all. The 9 mm stud fit no problem. 
2. used stock size 10 5/8 s-2 style spoke -no problem -4 cross pattern
3. Used the bigger 90 mm xl- fd from sturmey \archer      
4. total cost 57 dollars plus 15 for brake lever
5. Stopping ability priceless


----------

